# Well ladies you did ask for more.



## suelou (Aug 10, 2012)

Here are some more little critters to add to the rest. The pink bear I'm sure you will all recognise the pattern. All the sewn ones are Melly And Me designs. Hope you enjoy looking as much as I enjoyed making.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful work. I love all of them!!! ????


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

So cute... What talent !!


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

They are gorgeous. The recipients will love them.


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

They are so lovely. I really like your choice of fabrics.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely work. You are very talented, it's good that you enjoy sewing as well as knitting. My favourite is the spotty dog. My cat wonders will you be making any cats ?


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Beautiful,I would want to keep them all,When my GDs were little made lots of soft toys for them,always made 2 in case they lost one,So still have a draw full of toys,Had a toy patten and it said not to be given to children under the age of 3 years,So couldnt keep them to a charity shop,


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Great! Your fabric choices are wonderful!


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

I love them all, can I have the pink teddy pleaseeeee

Di


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

dribla said:


> I love them all, can I have the pink teddy pleaseeeee
> 
> Di


Well, if you get pink teddy then I definitely want spotty dog :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Adorable


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

They are all so cute.......and all are so beautifully made


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Clever!!!... so very clever


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Love them all, you must have had a lot of fun making and playing with them.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Love them all. They are so cute.


----------



## Bfirebaugh (Feb 16, 2012)

Oh my goodness, they are all adorable.


----------



## ocdknitcase (Aug 18, 2015)

Nice. Very Nice. Love them all. Love the fabric.


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

So cute! Love all the fabric.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Those are really cute. :sm24:


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

They are adorable!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

I can't decide which is my favourite, they're all great.


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

You have done beautiful work. And I'll bet each brings a smile to your face. They look like fun.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

:sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Your work is delightful ????????


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

My you have been busy. I love all of them, but especially the monkeys and the turtles.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

What a great eye you have for material and colors!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Very nice soft toys


----------



## Pollard (Sep 17, 2011)

So original and lovely. Winifred.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Everything is so cute! I think you are very creative and talented!


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

Outstanding! Well done!


----------



## Barcoded (Jul 28, 2015)

Oh thanks so much for posting, very cute. Is the yarn for the pink one an eyelash one, I've been looking for something like it for ages.


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

Cute. A lot of work, too.


----------



## suelou (Aug 10, 2012)

Yes it is ice yarns I got it on the net


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

They are gorgeous.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

very cute


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Your toys are beautiful, I know a little granddaughter that would love them all, great job and thank you for sharing


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

WOW, I love your work and talent, lovely!


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Great job on all.


----------



## Galaxy Knitter (Apr 12, 2015)

love'em!


----------

